# Mock the Week on BBC HD



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

This wasn't recorded because the programme was removed from the guide and replaced with a repeat of another show. Any reason why? It still went out in SD on BBC TWO and it's on this week on BBC HD.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

So it wasn't MCE's guide data, interesting


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> This wasn't recorded because the programme was removed from the guide and replaced with a repeat of another show. Any reason why? It still went out in SD on BBC TWO and *it's on this week on BBC HD.*


Where are you seeing that it's on BBC HD? I've checked DigiGuide and there's no mention of it on there, or on TiVo's EPG.


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

I got caught out with this too - there was definitely a listing for it on BBC HD (187) last week but it recorded some travel programme instead. Failed again last night as not listed.

On both occasions watched it on iPlayer - no HD version available.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

As Mock the Week does not appear in the BBC HD schedules at all now - I suspect it was scheduled for BBCHD until they realised that it was not in (or not good enough for) HD.

This occasionally happens with recently recording programmes.

The last series of TV Burp was publicised as HD until about 2-3 days before the first programme went out. Episode 1 was then changed to SD.

Episode 2 was adveritsed as HD until a couple of days before tx - then got amended too.

Then the series got switched to SD only.


----------

